# Charging someone who wants to use their own products



## nongoma (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I have a question that's been niggling me for a while. How does one charge a client who would like for you to use their own products? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What has happened is that a lovely lady has asked me to do the make-up for her wedding. She went to Mac and has a consultation and bought a STACK of stuff. I can use most of it. No doubt. But I'm not sure how to reflect that in my pricing. Any ideas? 

Thank you in advance!

ps. Apologies if this thread is running somewhere already. Couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 9, 2009)

This is kinda different.. but the same.. I bring my own shampoo to the salon.. and I am still charged the same price.
Also got my makeup done once and she used my foundation.. still charged the same price.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 9, 2009)

They are paying for the professional application skills IMO...so that is their choice if they use their own but  personally it should not change the pricing.


----------



## eyeshadowinrain (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep! I agree with with the previous posts....same price;  )


----------



## nongoma (Mar 9, 2009)

Makes sense I guess. Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Charging for a service does not mean you charge less if the client has her own products and wants to use them... your normal fees remain the same


----------



## K&T Makeup (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree. Your rates are based on your service to her, it doesn't matter if she provides the product or not, you are charging for your time.


----------



## carandru (Mar 12, 2009)

I also agree.  I wouldn't charge less if I were you. She's paying for your professional application skills.  Perhaps, she wants to be able to recreate the look which is why she wants you to use her own products... or maybe, she's a germaphobe...who knows. Still shouldn't change the price.


----------



## nongoma (Mar 12, 2009)

I had never actually thought about how to price things if someone wanted me to do their make-up with their own items. At least now I know for next time. It all makes sense but if you've never done it and no one's ever asked I guess you just don't think about it! But thank you all again. Your advice is much appreciated!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 12, 2009)

Youre using her MU but your brushes, your application skills, your time and your expertise.  So charge the same.

I got asked if I could do the bridesmaids eye makeup only cos they wanted to do the rest of their own faces and reduce cost.  

I had to say no cos they are advertising my services ATEOTD and the last thing I want is an inconsistent makeup application which has my name written all over it.


----------



## carandru (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Youre using her MU but your brushes, your application skills, your time and your expertise.  So charge the same.

I got asked if I could do the bridesmaids eye makeup only cos they wanted to do the rest of their own faces and reduce cost.  
*
I had to say no cos they are advertising my services ATEOTD and* *the last thing I want is an inconsistent makeup application which has my name written all over it*._

 
very, very true.


----------

